# Fuel Injection



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

There had been some talk about FI and looking for info on the TD Ariens parts I found this:

Small Engine Fuel Injection Kit - Small Engine EFI conversion kit


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is another idea waiting to come to market. It appears to be a self contained all in one carb replacement. I thought I read somewhere that the cost would be under $50 if it were produced. It looks and sounds promising.

cheaper fuel injection for small engines


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda recently announced a fuel-injected portable generator (EU7000is), based on a 390cc engine. No choke, more tolerant of stale fuel (no carburetor), push-button start and better fuel economy. Electric start, but can be pull-started too.











Wonder how long before this tech is applied to larger 2-stage snowblowers?


----------



## Hkellogg (Jan 22, 2014)

Interesting but I prefer less electronics on my machines...


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Agree*



Hkellogg said:


> Interesting but I prefer less electronics on my machines...


+1, the more electronics the less we'll be able to work on them in the future IMO.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

The kit reminds me of the kits they sell to add modern FI to a 1970 chevelle. Way too pricey but I'd love to try it out for fun.


----------



## Hkellogg (Jan 22, 2014)

HCBPH said:


> +1, the more electronics the less we'll be able to work on them in the future IMO.


Also that link is for a scooter....I know engines are similar but how will my blower power an ecu ? or other sensors ? I can see a generator having no problem since its producing power itself. Also what happens when the MAF fails middle of the blizzard...good luck


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I have seen that Robin Subaru makes an EFI engine as well. Looks pretty cool. I know with the robin engines it says that you don't need any special tools to work on their engines. I"m wondering if that includes the EFI engines they make.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> +1, the more electronics the less we'll be able to work on them in the future IMO.


Yes and no. It's the same way in the automotive industry. Something new comes to market and some guys won't work on it and in the beginning refuse to learn it. It would be like the ignition systems we have now. Once you learn how it works and have a few tools needed to get into it the mystery falls to the side and it's business as usual.

I'd love to have FI as it would cure my surging on the two carbs I've already tried cleaning and plan to drill this spring. It would be tree hugger approved and still be able to apply really good power when the governor calls for more. It's less muss, less fuss and carb removal and dis-assembly would be a thing of the past if they perform like their automotive counterparts. The electronics today are pretty maintenance free and failure resistant. Think of getting more power when you need it because FI can adjust to load unlike the fixed miserly EPA and CARB (Calif) approved carbs of today ???


----------

